# New dictionary additions forum



## mkellogg

Hello everybody,

I'm happy to announce a new forum.  This one is different from all the other WordReference forums.  It is not a place to ask a question! That's right—no questions are allowed in the new forum. Instead, it's a place to suggest new words and phrases to add to the WR English Dictionaries.

What kinds of things can you suggest?  
– English words, things you see on the web or in print, but are not yet in most dictionaries. 
– English phrases or expressions, also not in other dictionaries.
– New meanings or definitions for words that are already in most dictionaries.

We want all of the above, but please don't invent your own new terms for addition to the dictionaries; we want things that are already being used. 

To contribute a suggestion, go to the Dictionary Additions forum, and put the term in the thread title line.  Then add these items:

1. Your own definition for the term,
2. An example showing it in use.
3. The URL or link to a place where you have seen it used.

Before making a suggestion, please check at least one dictionary in addition to the WR English Definition, to be sure it's not already defined.

If this works out as well as we hope, you will see this kind of forum added for other languages in the future.

Thanks,
Mike

PS.  Special thanks go to Cuchuflete and Panjandrum for their work getting this together.  Well done!
[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## SwissPete

A welcome addition! Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Vanda

Great great great!!!


----------



## Loob

Mike/cuchu/panj, how far do you envisage threads in the new forum turning into _discussions_?

For example, cuchu has contributed the term "digital hygienist". If I've never heard of "digital hygienist" - or, contrariwise, if it's part of my normal everyday usage - should I comment to that effect?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Mike said no questions, but I haven´t read anything about discussions .



 Way out of my league, but a really interesting forum. Now I´m going to check what a digital hygienist is.....
Thanks Mike, Panjandrum and Cuchu!


----------



## cuchuflete

Loob said:


> Mike/cuchu/panj, how far do you envisage threads in the new forum turning into _discussions_?
> 
> For example, cuchu has contributed the term "digital hygienist". If I've never heard of "digital hygienist" - or, contrariwise, if it's part of my normal everyday usage - should I comment to that effect?



As stated so eloquently and subtly in panj's sticky thread, which appears to have been glanced at by thousands, if not hundreds, if not dozens of rapt foreros, conversation is encouraged.  A thread without Loob's sage commentary is like an egg without whiskers... or whatever you BEspoke speakers say about kisses and salt.  Please step right up and join the fun.




			
				It is so writ by Mr Panj said:
			
		

> *We also welcome comments* on suggestions posted by others,...


----------



## swift

This is a great idea. Thanks, Cuchu and Panjandrum for this new forum to improve the dictionaries. 

And thanks to you, Mike, for making it possible.


----------



## mkellogg

Loob said:


> Mike/cuchu/panj, how far do you envisage threads in the new forum turning into _discussions_?
> 
> For example, cuchu has contributed the term "digital hygienist". If I've never heard of "digital hygienist" - or, contrariwise, if it's part of my normal everyday usage - should I comment to that effect?


Yes, a discussion will be part of the fun and will make better "dictionary entries" in the end.  That is the beauty of it.


----------

